# Separating Honey from Wax



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

I did a crush and strain harvest this year but ended up with a ball of mostly wax and a little honey mixed in that was left in the filter. How do I separate the two so I have wax left over to experiment for lip balm? (Sorry if you have anwered this. I can't seem to find where I posted (?) this question last week.)


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you trying to reclaim the honey?


----------



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

No, I'm more interested in the wax at this point. The amount of honey is not worth it. We're talking about a ball of wax and honey about the size of a softball.


----------



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

I guess I got my answer at my other posting that has somehow reappeared. this is really strange. When my first post went missing, i even did a search on my name and couldn't find the first post. Now it has reappeared. Oh well.


----------

